# Anfängerfragen zu VLAN



## VWCaddy (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einige Fragen zu VLAN:

Unser kleines Büronetz (6 Rechner, davon 1 Win2000-Server und 5 Win2000prof bzw. XP SP2-Rechner) soll aus Sicherhheitsgründen in VLANs unterteilt werden.
Mein Konfiguration des bestehenden Netzes sieht so aus:

DSL kommt über einen Teledat 830-Router ins Netz. Daran hängt ein Linksys SRW224-Switch, der ja VLAN-fähig ist. Am Switch hängen dann die Rechner und noch ein kleiner Printserver. 

Nun möchte ich noch einen zweiten Win2000-Server installieren, auf dem ein ftp-Server für unsere Kunden laufen soll.

Wie stelle ich es nun an, dass vom Internet her nur der ftp-Server zu erreichen ist (also ein eigenes VLAN hat), die anderen Rechner aber nicht?
Desweiteren soll z.B. der Buchhaltungscomputer, der alle relevanten Programme und Buchungen lokal enthält, ebenfalls nicht vom Internet erreichbar sein (d.h. gehackt werden können), selbst aber ins Internet gehen können (z.B. für die Elster-Geschichte).
Alle Rechner sollen auch untereinander kommunizieren können.

Ich habe schon einiges im Netz gelesen, bin aber einfach bis jetzt nicht weitergekommen. Alle Hinweise, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, gehen von einem Router aus, der ein Computer mit Routing-Software ist wie z.B. Linux Ich suche aber einen Weg mit meinem Teledat 830-Hardware-Router.

Danke schonmal für Hinweise!

Mfg Konrad


----------

